# July 2nd - Bottom fishing



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught a small king, a bunch of undersized ars and and a lane snapper and then a couple of blue fish (had to eat SOMETHIN with the snapper tonight. I thought I had a trigger but this guy popped up - believe its a blue angel fish. He swam back down - pretty cool.



My buddy Kreg had a good day -I'm sure he'll post.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

is that off of the 3 barges? thats insane if so. wish i had a big enough fish tank for that guy, haha awesome catch.


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet looking fish! He hit a live Blue Runner...right?


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

That is a cool looking fish Mark it would look good in a fish tank.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice report I plan on trying to get to 3 barges Sunday unless the king's are bitting.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty fish, Mark. Yes, it was a good day since I caught my biggest kayak cobia at 48.5 inches. Thanks for taking the photo.


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Woo! Nice cobia! That's the next fish on my hit list.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow.....:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: when I grow up I wanna be like gottafish and needtofish...thanks for sharing.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Great catch. Did he hit a dead cig or a livie? Did you sight cast him?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Great fish guy's..........................

Robin


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

alright kreg i gotta bet with my dad, whats the weight on that cobe haha


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

30lbs on a livie. Maybe not big for a spring migrating cobia that you rarely would ever see from a kayak, but big enough to be one of the biggest ever caught in Kayak Wars.


----------

